# Now this is really scary!!!



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Now this is really scary!!!

The Breast Cancer site is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to an underprivileged woman. It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a mammogram' for free (pink window in the middle).

This doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors /advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate mammogram in exchange for advertising.

Go here and click away. Please pass this on to your friends and family to do the same.

http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/

Thx PMT


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I did it just thought i would let you know...
Click people click!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

1 more click from me!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OK I clicked too...now where's that prostate exam site?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't even know about that site... consider it clicked!

Last night in honor of breast cancer awareness month the Gateway Arch here in St Louis was once again lit all night with pink lights instead of the usual white. It's the only time they ever change the color of the lighting. People wear those little pink ribbons as a reminder... okay, how does a _630-foot_ (tallest structure in the city) pink ribbon sound?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

And here I was performing free mamograms manually. This is much easier. thanks!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Fine, no more prostate exams from me!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Y'all are going to have to click like mad.

One click does not magically provide a mammogram to a needy woman - it takes 45,000 clicks, not just one.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Done Deal And Pass It On


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

The thing that **** me off about this is, that who ever move this did not put it on all of the threads so we could get as many as POSSIBLE to click on this site and POSSIBLY save someone from this HORRABLE future, shame on you!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

propmastertucson said:


> The thing that **** me off about this is, that who ever move this did not put it on all of the threads so we could get as many as POSSIBLE to click on this site and POSSIBLY save someone from this HORRABLE future, shame on you!!!!!!


What are you taking about Prop?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I moved this because it is not a Halloween-related thread. If anything, it could be construed as SPAM, but due to the nature of the thread, I decided not to delete it and moved it to the appropriate forum. If you ever have an issue with a decision I or any of the mods here make, take it up with us PRIVATELY via Private Messages. Don't drag it out publicly on the forums and generate drama. I do NOT tolerate drama here.


----------

